# Halloween or Fall Screensavers



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any halloween or fall screensavers they would like to share?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually, I was in the process this summer of making a bunch, because it's my favorite time of year, and then found out the K3 didn't support it, and hacks were unavailable, so I put it on hold.. Now that hacks are again available, I'll work on those again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have this one in my collection


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I am currently still working on & uploading, but the first 12 Fall related ones are done.
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Fall%20and%20Halloween/

I will come back and link them later.. Going to dinner with DH.. so ciao.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok all of the strictly "Fall" SS are done.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

BTackitt--absolutely love the fall ss but when I click on them I'm not getting the full size image. What do I need to do?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think if you riight click and save, they should save correctly (maybe test 1?) if not, follow my link in one of the previous posts, and you can download them from my photobucket account directly. If you follow that link it will go directly to the Fall & Halloween folder I have there, if you wander through all of the other folders, I have about 2,000 Kindle Screensavers covering all sorts of themes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since it's now October....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a bunch of Halloween images I plan on converting later today and posting... if I can get to them!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here you go... (cross posted in the regular SS thread and DX versions in the DX thread)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

One more I missed earlier...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## kevrab (Sep 17, 2010)

Today it was 80 degrees, last year here in Michigan at the same time it was snowing. Go figure....


----------

